# bad telco service!!!



## 10centno (Feb 23, 2014)

hi all,ok lets talk about my bad experience in telco service that really piss me off....
i went to telco center to pay my telco bill. i spent almost one hr to find a place to park my car and it was so far from the telco centre..never thought there r so many people there and i have to wait for another one hr to pay my bill..
thats not the only problem that i faced.. i really dislike with the auto-answer of telco center service when i have telco line issue.it is so urgent but no one can help me to settle problem...i m looking for some privileges telco service that can serve me well.u all have any ideas? hope can get answer from u all..TQ


----------



## catwang (Jun 26, 2012)

hi! just wondering how much you spend for each month? 
i saw this Celcom FIrst Elite ads, why dont u give a try? i think might suits you well 
youtube.com/watch?v=-rEQNFRJ8k4


----------



## dreschan (Jun 18, 2012)

All about the Celcom First Elite.. 
Just need to sign up for the Celcom First Elite and u already a member of VIP.. 
You may get lots of priority such as special service consultant at Blue Cube plus will reserve new gadget that going to launch for the Celcom First Elite member. 
Wanna now more can refer here... 

w w w.celcom.com.my/personal/plans/elite

But for me i think this is more for the business person


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

10centno said:


> hi all,ok lets talk about my bad experience in telco service that really piss me off....
> i went to telco center to pay my telco bill. i spent almost one hr to find a place to park my car and it was so far from the telco centre..never thought there r so many people there and i have to wait for another one hr to pay my bill..
> thats not the only problem that i faced.. i really dislike with the auto-answer of telco center service when i have telco line issue.it is so urgent but no one can help me to settle problem...i m looking for some privileges telco service that can serve me well.u all have any ideas? hope can get answer from u all..TQ


Sorry, I fail to see your logic that bad telco service is of any relation to how the bill payment. Which telco are you referring to?

Most telcos will have credit card payment facilities or you can even pay thru the bank online banking. It is your choice for queing when there are so many options to pay online.


----------

